# what a great weekand



## skeeter065 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well opening weekand turned out to be a great time in the Uintas. Shot me a spike elk and filled the freezer. Later that day I helped my buddy and called in a cow and his first elk. He hit her at 30 yards and the work began again. Hope everyone has a safe hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, well done!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Awesome, congrats to you both.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

That is a great weekend, two elk on public land.. Were you on the North or South slope?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Congrats


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

YAHOOOO! Congrats! You archers are tearing them up! Good Going!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Good work man!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice job! I need to go with you because I cant find an elk to save my life haha! I got my deer but no elk. anyway good going.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

SR-1 said:


> Nice job! I need to go with you because I cant find an elk to save my life haha! I got my deer but no elk. anyway good going.


where are the pics?!?!


----------



## skeeter065 (Jan 18, 2010)

South slope it was


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Right on! Good job


----------

